# Can you bring back seagrass from Cuba?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just wondering if there were any legal prohibitions on this.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

solarz said:


> Just wondering if there were any legal prohibitions on this.


I'm not sure, but if you wanted to try, bring it back but just claim it.

Worse is they take it away from you because you cant. 

As long as you claim it as you cross customs, you wont be flagged on the system.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

the first question you should ask - can I take it from Cuba? Their prisons are very bad even for the short time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

It is illegal to transport any livestock or plants across the border undeclared. You could declare it and try, they may just take away on way out.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

solarz said:


> Just wondering if there were any legal prohibitions on this.


google it. there are numbers you can call to get clarification on tings like that.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> the first question you should ask - can I take it from Cuba? Their prisons are very bad even for the short time


Think Sig has the right idea here. It MAY be ok to bring it in to Canada (which I doubt) but can you take it from Cuba? Like buying ammunition in the U.S. And bringing it back to Canada... Technically you can import into Canada but it is illegal for a foreign national to export guns and ammo from the U.S. without special permits.

Got to ask yourself it is worth it...JM2C


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it worth it for seagrass? Just go buy it at the store and don't worry about prison time.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Is it worth it for seagrass? Just go buy it at the store and don't worry about prison time.


Do you know which store has some in stock?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I watch enough "border security" on TV to know this wouldn't fly (pun intended) lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*import..export*

Technically any live stock going out of a country for import to another country needs a outbound Cities permit from the leaving country, and a proper cities permit for import to the new country. Don't bother its $$$. This is why you cant have live rock shipped cross border. But you can drive it across as limerock


----------

